# 1 week after BFN dizzy tired weird sense of taste/ smell, could it be ectopic?



## marinegirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi I need some advice

I got my BFN on 26 September, had a 3 day strangely painless period, stopped taking 2 x 400 cyclogest daily.  Now I find I feel dizzy all the time, absolutely exhausted and sleeping 10 hours a day instead of the usual 7, I have a strange sense of smell that makes swimming pools/ drains disgusting to me in a way they never were before, and coffee and plain chocolate taste horrible ...

Getting worried, could this be an ectopic pregnancy?  Should I do another urine test before my HSG next week?

marinegirl x


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi marinegirl,

If I were you I would do another pregnancy test, did you have bloods or just pee stick when you got your BFN?
I am no expert but I think you would still get a positive test with an ectopic. 

Don't want to get your hopes up but some embies are late implanters

Let me know how you get on

Roo x


----------



## marinegirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi Roo

Thanks a million for your quick reply, I am waiting for a call from my clinic and have made an appointment with my GP on Monday morning for a blood test as I have not had one yet.  It was just a home urine test, I thought it was a bit early to test as only 14 days post EC, not post ET, but just followed the clinic's instructions (maybe they got it wrong).

Did you feel different when you were pregnant?  I never had these symptoms with my other two BFNs after tx.  At first I put it down to the progesterone suppositories but I have not had any for 8 days so I can't believe cyclogest can be affecting me now.

Scared that it might be ectopic, but even if there is a tiny chance of being pregnant that would be amazing...

marine x


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

I didn't have many symptoms except the tiredness when I got my BFP and a slight strange taste in my mouth (but could have imagined that !!) but everyone is very different.

I hope you get a reply from your clinic soon - I think I would be POAS again, but good for you for waiting to see GP on monday.

Good luck 

Roo x


----------



## marinegirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Just spoke to the clinic nurse, she says it sounds like I have got flu, but that does not really explain the strange taste and sense of smell so I will go along the GP on Monday.  I want to POAS but apparently only the blood test can give a definitive answer.  In the mean time I will ask my mother what her early pregnancy symptoms were as it seems that can give you a fairly good indication.


----------



## marinegirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi Roo

Just to keep you posted, I have had my blood test today and will get the result next week.  My symptoms continue to be the same:  tiredness, dizziness, light headed feeling, heightened sense of smell and taste.  I read on FF about Sallywags who got a BFN then AF then two weeks later a BFP so strange things do happen...  Does BHCG means that a quantitive test has been done to see exactly what levels I do or do not have?  If the blood test is negative I will go ahead with my HSG on Wednesday.

marine x


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi,
Thanks for keeping me posted

Yes BHCG means that it will tell you exactly how much HCG is in your blood. A pee stick will only tell you that there is some present or not.

Have you not been tempted to do anothe HPT? A week seems an awfully long time to wait for your result. 

 

Roo x


----------



## marinegirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi Roo

Thanks for your post, yes I could not resist POAS this morning and of course it was another BFN.  The good news is that my temperature chart shows I ovulated on the 13th day so however crap I am feeling there is still hope, maybe the HSG will clear out the tubes and I will manage to conceive naturally with timed BMS, or more likely artificial insemination to take the pressure of DH.  On that subject, can you recommend where to buy the AI kit? Also the computer programme tells me that the 3 days before ovulation plus the day of ovulation are the best to try, does that mean it is OK to give it 2 goes a cycle, say day of ovulation and 2 days before?  I do not want to exhaust my DH with his contribution, really trying is very new to us as I had hoped IVF would work.  Also I have heard on FF about Duofertility patches to time intercourse, do you know where these patches are available? 

The phantom pg symptoms continue but I will get the blood test results before the HSG just in case and in the meantime am trying to put the symptoms out of my mind.

marine x


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Sorry that its still a negative  

I'm afraid I'm not sure where you can get an AI kit, but maybe post on the gay&lesbian thread as I'm sure some of the firls on there will have used them.

Some of the girls who have IUI have 2 inseminations - but am not sure of the timings, sorry

Good luck and will be following your progress.

Roo x


----------

